

Convert your Unix Timestamp (PHP, MySQL, Java, C++, C#, JavaScript) - franze
http://www.convert-unix-time.com/

======
vogrim
Great tool, especially the bookmarklet and the cool api - Love it! ;-)

------
apollheimer
woha - sounds nice. very important: you can convert time before January 1,
1970 - the most tools online are not able to do this.

and yeah, the bookmarklet is very usefull!

